# Proganova and fet help me please



## boakie (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi can someone help me please I dont know if this is normal but I started progynova on Friday 2 mg after I finished my nuvelle hrt as I am going for fet end of this month, arleady i feel so bloated , tired and hormonal is this normal?

please advise
thanks


----------



## Rach_1985 (Aug 30, 2010)

hi boakie

I am on 2mg progynova, 3 times a day. I'm on day 15 now, so have also started on my progestone medication also, but i was really tired after a day or 2 of starting on the progynova, and also got really teary the other day, so i think they are pretty common side effects. I didn't get bloated myself, but i doubt its anything to worry about xx


----------



## cookies81 (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi boakie    dont worry hon when I was going through my FET the same thing happened just cause its a frozen cycle we dont get spared the pain of ivf


----------

